# Cheap motherboard for refresh i3s?



## jaberwockie (Aug 23, 2015)

I would like the i3 4160 but im afraid of the bios update needed with the budget b85/h81 boards.

Please guide me


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 25, 2015)

jaberwockie said:


> I would like the i3 4160 but im afraid of the bios update needed with the budget b85/h81 boards.
> 
> Please guide me



Intel Core i3 4160 -8300,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H (Rev. 2.1) -5500.
TOTAL -13,800.


----------

